# Professional bachelor degree



## alebi (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi!

I ’am from Croatia,and finishing my professional degree in mechanical engineering.
This is 3-years undergraduate degree,but not in university,that’s call college...I think this is appropiate word...
Can anyone tell me diference between „normaly“ university bachelor and this professional
Bachelor degree in searching job in France...

Is this some "envious" situation in job searching?

Your opinion about life in Germany,economy...

and if anyone know what is better in Germany than France

Sorry for my broken english...

Thanks


----------

